# Tivo Premiere XL Series 4 w Lifetime on eBay



## neilc (Sep 26, 2006)

SOLD!

I'm selling a Tivo Premiere XL Series 4 on eBay. Includes Lifetime Subscription.

Starting price at $200.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271379642970

Thanks for looking -

neil


----------

